# East vs. West



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

The east coast has certainly established itself as the area with the highest concentration of modded Euros, but is that the case with the air-ride game as well?
Whore *ONE* pic of your car and tell us where you're "reppin", dawg


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: East vs. West (SoCalDubber)*

South East: North Carolina


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*










PA!!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*










VA, GA for school


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: East vs. West (JDriver1.8t)*


EastCoast: New Jersey


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

what about no coast?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: East Coast FTW!*









South Carolina


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: East Coast FTW! (JHanna79)*

I think people from accross the pond have should be in on this


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: East Coast FTW! (JHanna79)*









New York.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: East Coast FTW! (ryanmiller)*

North Jersey


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: East Coast FTW! (ryanmiller)*










New York, we make even girls cars look good.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: East Coast FTW! (FastAndFurious)*


new york rocking mud wall tires


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: East vs. West (SoCalDubber)*

Washington State.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_North Jersey 









I think this should actually be a +1 for West Coast







I wore shorts + sandals today


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Maryland


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

G'ville SC


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ love those lips!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

i love *ProjekBomb*'s car. ..makes me doubletake every time.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

eastern ontario


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: East vs. West (SoCalDubber)*

EASTCOAST!!!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: East vs. West (SoCalDubber)*

West Coast: Oregon


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: East vs. West (PtownVdub)*


IY: me Rhode Island
tropic: general lee Mass
Jetta: forVWlife Rhode Island
all east coast.
20th is being parted tho. but ill have another bagged car soon.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: East vs. West (V ScruB)*

East Coast: Pa








Old Car 
















and this one also now gone


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: East vs. West (royalaird)*









east coast:jersey


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: East vs. West (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

hii dylan


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: East vs. West (sbuogr)*

Rochester NY


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*









West Coast : California


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*









North Jerzzzz


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: East vs. West (SoCalDubber)*

western canada


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: East vs. West (the.good.gli)*

Alaska


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: East vs. West (ENRGZR)*









Rochester Ny


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Western canada eh !


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

crappy cell pic. dirty car
bloomsbury/lacey/manahawkin, dirty jersey


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (billmongold)*

UK England


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_








Western canada eh ! 

dude you've got some insane lip.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

East Coast Mother****ers.


----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

pa! get some!


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Biggie Lops)*

Greenville, SC


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

cars sittin on steelies after the install so no pics buttt........
<-------Right Coast


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

i'd say we win


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

Tack another on for East Coast .. Philadelphia and DC.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PNW


















_Modified by Travy at 9:53 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## quickquattro (Jul 18, 2007)

WA.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (quickquattro)*

WEST COAST - PNW - WASHINGTON - BELLINGHAM


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Third Coast ngas!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

New York!


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

southeast connecticut


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (TNKD)*

North Carolina


----------



## dewinitbig (Aug 8, 2006)

fack ya east coast


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (dewinitbig)*

Nj


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

by my count its like 30-7 east


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

*East Toast*


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*









Eastside... Glen Burnie MD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*









what it used to be








beast coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









(horrible pic)
best coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*









i can't believe clinton hasn't posted his yet.
guess i gotta cover his ass







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

been lazy and kinda hate the car right now, plus I haven't taken any new pics in over 3 months. forgive me andrew?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as long as you don't leave me in the car with a bowl of water


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as long as you don't leave me in the car with a bowl of water









I'll bring you a beefy 5 layer burrito too, just dont crap in the car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i won't tell if you won't


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

population density screws this thread.































and back's lower now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*










southeast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Florida...


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

east coast: Mass.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More New York bitchessss


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*

PNW!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

pffffft, this guy


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

south carolina


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

MOAR


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

best coast, pnw..


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

socal


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (meanopause)*









socal


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Skin88)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m0JpftUk7w



















































_Modified by mikegilbert at 3:04 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

i think it should best east vs west vs pnw


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Man I hate to do this but from the best coast(east FOR FOOLISH FOLKS)
Big Body Status










_Modified by Squillo at 9:44 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif East Coast


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_i think it should best east vs west vs pnw

Why? East coast has way more cars than the west coast/pnw
Kippens old A8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZR4lLxiklY










_Modified by Travy at 9:01 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Why? East coast has way more cars than the west coast/pnw
Kippens old A8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZR4lLxiklY









_Modified by Travy at 9:01 AM 1-14-2010_

i feel that the quality of epicness the PNW has equals the quantity that of the east coast


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*









Westside for life


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

air+steelies=loss
but dont worry new wheels are ALMOST finished


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

South West!


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

New York son!!


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Used to be Down in FLO...rida, don't know where it's at now....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

east coast md sen!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

east side ftw!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

tupac vs biggie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_tupac vs biggie

yeah except nobody will get shot... i dont think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_








Westside for life

So THAT'S why Nik is back on steelies. lol. Can't wait to see it tonight


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

rep the dirty south!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

East


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

From the west to the east


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

*east coast* - NJ


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Midwest/north coast (unfortunately)


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_east coast md sen!
mk3 pic

That's nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What struts? Laying on the pan?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

east coast NJ (mattwaymk5)


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

west coast canada (vancouver)
















many changes for the 2010 season


----------



## Beilman (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (cameron_mk3)*

so east coast DEF wins


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Beilman)*

But is the game ever over?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_But is the game ever over? 

games over when "you" run out of time


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beilman* »_so east coast DEF wins

pnw has it on lock...

_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_i feel that the quality of epicness the PNW has equals the quantity that of the east coast



_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_games over when "you" run out of time

Time's up biitch. finish the coupe please










_Modified by Travy at 2:13 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

you can't rush perfection, or laziness


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_you can't rush perfection

I'm on 23 years of practice


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_you can't rush laziness


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I'm on 23 years of practice 

we know.


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

EAST
I need better pix


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*

^ yes you do. ^


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

that audi is gorgeous.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_that audi is gorgeous.










no kidding.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Wheel sizes?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: East Coast FTW! (Rat4Life)*

love this thread








makes me jealous i wish i had an air ride


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_EAST
I need better pix

damn that's the bees knees!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_EAST
I need better pix


We have tons of great photographer in FL, some one needs to take some better pics of the Audi. PM me if your near Orlando I suck at taking pics but it has to be better than a camera phone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

east, but leaving soon...


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

New pic. East coast!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*

FL bch!


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Had to post cause were so out numbered
WEST Socal-


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

East coast is killing it.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_East coast is killing it.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (najob08)*

Flow-rida....hoes


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

NJ Douchebagg Here


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

lookin sexy chris!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_lookin sexy chris!


gracias...rear bag fixed yet?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

NJ....GTL all day!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*









FAR EAST!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn I just feel bad for the west!!!!
Soon to be on Air









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Wheels FS


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Westy is hurtin.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_Westy is hurtin.









Quantity =/= Quality.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

come on trav. you know that mk5s and RS's are where its at!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_come on trav. you know that mk5s and RS's are where its at!


There are more MKIV's in this thread with RS's then there are MKV's


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

meh.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_come on trav. you know that mk5s and RS's are where its at!

And retarded colored rep wheels..


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

^ troof


----------



## urbanp8nt (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*








OhiO


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (urbanp8nt)*

starting to be more hate in here then vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_starting to be more hate in here then vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


this is still vortex


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Flavo Cadillac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_starting to be more hate in here then vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its true


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

east coast!!! NH. only one up here on air. i think? winter status


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only one in NH on air? Wyman is definitely on air and definitely lives in NH.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *A[email protected]* »_Only one in NH on air? Wyman is definitely on air and definitely lives in NH. 

100% Wheres Wyman moment


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

oh... didnt know but would like to meet up with him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
my car, thanks for posting mike
and west coast owns










 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
100% Wheres Wyman moment









definitely. bent lid!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

f***n nasty! fo sho!!


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (rizzles_dub)*

absolutely nutz. I love seeing that


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that front bumper will alway have a soft spot in my heart


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

hella stance. i wanna know the specs on them wheels n tires!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pretty sure it's 19x9.5/10.5 they're custom made wheels from image.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Here I am








Thanks for the pic Marstella.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*









East coast. CT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Here I am








Thanks for the pic Marstella.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

east coast runs this just ask b.diddy 

















_Modified by DubbinT at 7:53 PM 2-1-2010_


_Modified by DubbinT at 7:54 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Cali baby...


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Cali baby...









Das tight!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

East Side


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

damn son! ****'s dope
p.s.- i'm no longer part of the benz crew.










_Modified by vdubjettaman at 12:40 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Baller rides east and west


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

A little north, a little east.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_A little north, a little east.









thats baller status right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (billmongold)*

two up, two down. Gotta rep VA


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

^^ Um... Yeah, gonna need to see some more of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dgalbavy8 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

_Modified by dgalbavy8 at 6:55 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## 90golf8v (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (dgalbavy8)*

south jersey turbo diesel


----------



## typhoonGLI (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (typhoonGLI)*


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_
gracias...rear bag fixed yet?



no but soon hopefully.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Keep this going. It's A-W-E-some!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

Third Coast


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (bambam69)*

pa


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (whiteshirttdi11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteshirttdi11* »_pa









Do I spot a Fast Addiction sticker?


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
Do I spot a Fast Addiction sticker?

oh yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (whiteshirttdi11)*









TEXAS!


_Modified by tico_gti at 12:18 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Breezo (Aug 16, 2008)

before spacers. i have em now!
FLORIDA!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

GA--South East


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

East - Philly Burbs








New pics up soon


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ we should hang out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

steveo is a cool dude. he's been in this scene for a helllllla long time


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_^^ we should hang out

_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_^^ we should hang out

Lets do it!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_steveo is a cool dude. he's been in this scene for a helllllla long time









Thanks Andrew







. . wow now i think about it, it will be 9 years in august










_Modified by got_vdub at 8:27 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

wow, lots of killers in this thing. the mkv forum is runnin one too. 
"PNW" WEST COAST:


















_Modified by guesswho at 6:51 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

East


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

yuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anymore pics of this or the username of the owner?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sure that's MM5's wifes car. His name on here is michaelmark5


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_
anymore pics of this or the username of the owner?

















michaelmark5 
Lots more here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/m...00310/


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

although i've already posted, gotta put in updated pictures to sway votes. west


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pretty sure that's MM5's wifes car. His name on here is michaelmark5










_Quote, originally posted by *royalaird* »_
michaelmark5 
Lots more here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/m...00310/

danke! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

Back from the dead. We need more more more & more.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_East - Philly Burbs
New pics up soon

















More goodies going on soon, wheels should be getting refinished or replaced for the show season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by got_vdub at 8:41 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any moars?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

one more time EAST .. maybe west soon


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
wheels should be getting refinished or replaced for the show season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


let me know if you replace them, id love to test fit those.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Since I'm a whore I'll just post up for the cars I've done, or helped on! 
All represent the east... so start counting...







few from the middle south, TX.
I also know some of these cars dontlook the same anymore, or are owned by other people, it doesnt matter.. OG EasT! 
mine - FL








Cesar - TX








AJ - TX








Sean - FL








Chris - FL (now has bentley wheels)








Jake - FL








Chacho - FL (i know its been posted)








Patrick - OH (yes is a bagged e30)








dubMom - FL








John - FL








George - FL








Rodrigo - VA








Brandon - FL (i know its been posted b4)








Sean - FL








Jason - TN








Chris - FL








Mike Y - FL 








Matt - PA








I also have a bunch of others that i dont have pics for... 
like:
Mr. Euro
Abdiel
Chris B6 A4 on RS's
JC mk5 from Cocoa Beach
and a couple others... 
that's it for now... 
i should have more to add by the end of the month, 3 maybe 4!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_any moars?


















_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
let me know if you replace them, id love to test fit those.

i might take you up on that. i'll let you know when i am free 1 weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by got_vdub at 8:42 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

damn santi ... killin it


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

East Coast


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hunter son Repp'n in herr


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Hunter son Repp'n in herr


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_damn santi ... killin it

Trying to








one more from 2 weeks ago... B5 Passat from OH originally, now in TX.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dam all those MKV's get low!!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

west

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Here is a pic of Mr Euro's 20th.. another one for the east


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks fresh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

East


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (LowlyDubb3r)*

EAST SIDE


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

Only one posted from Minnesota!? WEST!
More loWz and Foetowz coming soon


















_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:54 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

East


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Only one posted from Minnesota!? WEST!
More loWz and Foetowz coming soon

















_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:54 AM 4-13-2010_

i love those wheels


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Rotiform currently has them







getting refinished, quite excited for this years car shows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Third Coast (middle) lol.


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*









This is like Biggy vs Tupac
East


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Tym2Jet)*

east:


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

east:


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

east coast i phone picture.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Miss seeing that car around, whole reason i went air back in 08


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

East Coast


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

*EAST:*
Crackberry Pic...Just finished.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

is anyone keeping track of this?? 
i think as far as #'s East should be WAY ahead rite now...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

my count came to:
East:99
West:45
Included Fly GLI
Included 6 cars posted by Mike G for West
Moved D.tek to West
1 for to East
added MM5's wifes car to East
since east is killin it I combined all the states from MN south to Texas to include in the West count.... even still east is killin it.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

MN is north coast, not west


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

right coast


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_MN is north coast, not west









I just included it in west


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_east coast i phone picture.










You dont even drive this thing anymore. Just give me the wheels.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_my count came to:
East:99
West:45
Included Fly GLI
Included 6 cars posted by Mike G for West
Moved D.tek to West
1 for to East
added MM5's wifes car to East
since east is killin it I combined all the states from MN south to Texas to include in the West count.... even still east is killin it.

hahaha nice!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_my count came to:
East:99
West:45
Included Fly GLI
Included 6 cars posted by Mike G for West
Moved D.tek to West
1 for to East
added MM5's wifes car to East
since east is killin it I combined all the states from MN south to Texas to include in the West count.... even still east is killin it.

quality always wins over quantity


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Deceitful)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deceitful* »_
You dont even drive this thing anymore. Just give me the wheels.









nah bch, i still drive it almost everyday. when it rains i drive the 4 and when it doesnt im in the 1.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

here is Abdiel's.. another for the EAST


----------

